# Trotz Funktionskleidung feuchter Rücken



## Mainbiker363 (30. November 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bekomme immer wieder trotz Funktionsbekleidung über verschiedene Layer einen feuchten Rücken beim Biken,

Erst dachte ich es liegt am Rucksack, aber auch ohne wird der Rücken feucht.

Was mache ich verkehrt?

Baselayer Falke Funktionsshirt
Mitlayer Odlo Funktionspullover
Jacke Gore Softshell

Grüße

Mainbiker


----------



## supermanlovers (30. November 2014)

Zu warm, zu winddicht, nicht enganliegend, kann viele Ursachen haben. Ohne Rucksack habe ich keine Probleme aber wirklich trocken halte ich für unmöglich wenns unter last bergauf geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. November 2014)

Ja die Kleidung liegt eng an, und ja speziell beim Bergaufbiken.

Wollte jetzt mal "Abstand" zwischen Midlayer und Jacke bringen.

Bilde mir ein, dass Abstand den Dampf durchlässt, und die Luft isoliert.


----------



## gardenman (30. November 2014)

Funktionstextilien sind zwar angenehm und verhelfen zu einem trockeneren Klima - aber so ganz kann das Textil die körpereigene Schweissproduktion nicht ausschalten. 
Es gibt einfach Haut die stärker transpiriert und das kann auch hochfunktionelles Gewebe nicht so fix ableiten wie vom Körper produziert. 

Einzig Wolle (echte Merinoschafwolle) verhilft zu einem Tragegefühl das eher trocken ist. Allerdings ist die Wolle dennoch feucht geworden und muss nach Nutzung ausreichend getrocknet werden. 

Es kann allerdings auch sein das Du verschiedene Ausrüstungen der textilen Gewebe/Gewirke nicht gut verträgst. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mal unterschiedliche Shirts die Du direkt auf der Haut trägst ausprobieren. Das Angebot ist vielfältig und vielleicht findest Du den Hersteller mit dem Deine Haut/Körper gut klarkommt. 

Icebreaker macht ganz ordentliche Unterziehshirts aus Wolle - hab auch schon mal Unterziehshirts aus reinem Kaschmir gehabt und das war so klasse weil richtig gut Feuchtigkeit abtransportierend. Leider sind die Dinger nicht ganz günstig und die Haltbarkeit ist nicht hoch. Lohnt sich nur für Extrem Expeditionen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. November 2014)

Danke für die Info.

Ja das probiere ich jetzt mal aus. Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Cubic von Odlo als Baselayer gemacht.


----------



## -habicht- (30. November 2014)

Bin mit den Sachen von Icebreaker nicht so wirklich zufrieden, zumindest nicht für den Preis.
Bei mir hat bei beiden Shirts nach knapp einem Jahr, bei geringer Nutzung, die Naht nachgelassen. Klar konnte genäht werden aber für 70SFr erwarte ich mehr.
Habe mir mal zwei Merino Shirts von OnOne geholt, kosten momentan 19Pfund das Stück.


----------



## gardenman (30. November 2014)

Ja, Icebreaker kann schon mal ein wenig schlampig genäht sein.... 

Gut sind die Shirts von Vulpine, http://www.vulpine.cc/Shop/Mens/Merino/ICAT1060/MENS-MERINO-V-NECK/ITM1092 mit denen komme ich gut klar. Die fühlen sich auch nach Stunden anstrengender Uphill Fahrerei nicht feucht oder gar nass unter dem Softshell an. 
Wenn ich so ein Shirt auf der Berghütte in eine Schleuder stecken würde - kommt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit recht viel Feuchtigkeit heraus. 

Patagonia und die anderen Expeditionsausrüster verkaufen auch ganz ordentliche Teile. Allerdings ist das Angebot so vielfältig das persönliches Ausprobieren, befingern und fühlen immer dazu gehört. 

Generell gilt ein höherer Naturfaseranteil als besser und tauglicher für beanspruchende Touren. Die ganzen komplett aus Synthetikfasern hergestellten sogenannten Funktionsteile dienen nur der Optik, deutlich weniger dem Tragekomfort.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. November 2014)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> ...
> Was mache ich verkehrt?
> 
> Baselayer Falke Funktionsshirt
> ...



Bißchen sehr warm bei den aktuellen Temperaturen, oder?

Ich bekomme feuchten Rücken, wenn ich'n falschen Baselayer anhabe. Probier' hier doch mal ein U-Hemd von Gore.


----------



## Xroom (30. November 2014)

Eine erschöpfende Abhandlung zu diesem Thema findet sich hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/starkes-schwitzen-kuehle-aus.603743/


----------



## bonzoo (1. Dezember 2014)

Alternativ kannst du auch so ein "Netzhemd" probieren - Gibt's von Brynje und Acclima. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Die Dinger wärmen gut, die Haut bleibt trocknen und beim Lüften kühlt mal schnell ab.


----------



## Mzungu (1. Dezember 2014)

Das kommt auch immer auf die aktuelle Luftfeuchtigkeit an.
Wenn es draußen zu feucht ist, ist das "Konzentrationsgefälle" zwischen Körper und Außenwelt nicht groß genug, als dass vernünftig abtransportiert werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. Dezember 2014)

ich frag mich immer wieder, wieso die leute denken, dass man mit funktionskleidung nicht "nass" wird?! 

wenn ich sport treibe, dann schwitze ich. daran ändert die kleidung nichts. die ist dazu da, mich gegen witterungseinflüsse zu schützen und die temperatur so zu halten, dass man nicht auskühlt. aber die idee, deswegen keinen feucht geschwitzten rücken (oder sonstiges) zu bekommen, ist schon interessant. die kleidung saugt doch schweiß nicht so stark weg, dass die haut trocken bleibt

klar, triefen soll das zeug nicht. aber es gibt halt auch leute, die viel schwitzen. so viel kann kein stoff der welt "wegschnaufen"


----------



## reffi (1. Dezember 2014)

also, ich schwitze auch wie Schw..., schon beim Schuhe zumachen fängt es fast an 

Ich habe die letzten Jahre viel ausprobiert (fahre ganzjährig fast jeden Tag mit dem Bike ins Büro uns abends immer ne längere Runde zurück)
Im Schrank habe ich sie fast alle: Gore-Tex-Shell, Gore-Active-Shell, Gore-Windstopper, Vaude Softsell mit Membran, PI WxB, CMP, ... bei allen werde ich meist klitsch nass. Im Sommer kein Problem, aber bei diesen Temperaturen eher suboptimal, da ich dannn schon beim Biken auskühle.
Die ganzen tollen Membranen haben mir nicht geholfen, klar bei kleineren Strecken oder bei Regen, haben sie ihre Funktion. Aber so wie heute, bei -2/-4°C ca. 2 Std. zurück bringen sie mir alles nichts.

Was ich für mich festgestellt habe:
ein wirklich enges Funktionsunterhemd (kurzarm), ein enges Funktionsunterhemd (langarm), einen dünnen Fleecepulli und eine Windjacke (ohne Membran)
klar schwitze ich auch, aber ich kühle nicht so aus.

Meine Kombi von heute:
Funktionsunterhemd (kurzarm von Tchibo http://www.tchibo.de/herren-sport-u..._MIgcvOJlGfX_QuGV5JeXDV_4zHpRpv4HAB7ea1xmAAAA)
Funktionsunterhemd (langarm von Tchibo aus der Laufaktion im Frühjahr)
dünner Fleecepulli (Decathlon http://www.decathlon.de/fleece-pulli-forclaz-50-herren-id_8219987.html)
dünne Windjacke von Rose (sehr dünn, aber dicht und atmungsaktiv http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-pro-fibre-ii-rad-jacke/aid:596283/)

mit der Kombi heute bei  -2/-4°C ca. 2 Std. deutlich angenehmer unterwegs gewesen, als mit jeder Membran (leider zuviele in der Vergangenheit gekauft)


----------



## Spenglerextrem (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Frage erinnert mich an eine Begebenheit vor ca. 10 Jahren:

Ich treffe ein älteres Paar Wanderer im Aufstieg bei 20 Grad und Sonnenschein. Beide haben exakt die gleiche Goretex-Jacke an. Schweiß rinnt von der Stirn. Sie schimpfen wie die Rohrspatzen über den Verkäufer im Sportgeschäft, der ihnen erklärt hat, daß man in den moderenen Membranen nicht schwitzen würde.
Ich war übrigens mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt unterwegs und habe auch geschwitzt.


----------



## honkori (2. Dezember 2014)

...von den Decathlon Shirts sind auch grad ein paar zu mir unterwegs. Aber nur mit Windjacke...brrr, so trau ich mich dann doch nicht aus dem Haus.


----------



## reffi (2. Dezember 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> ...von den Decathlon Shirts sind auch grad ein paar zu mir unterwegs. Aber nur mit Windjacke...brrr, so trau ich mich dann doch nicht aus dem Haus.


Habe ich auch lange geglaubt und immer schön ne Softshell angezogen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Softshell irgendwann einfach nass war und somit auskühlte. Heute ziehe ich die Softshell nur noch bei kurzen oder wenig intensiven Strecken an.
Die Windjacke mit Fleece (und dem Funktionsunterhemd) drunter reicht wirklich. Ich habe die Erfarhrung gemacht "Hauptsache Winddicht", das ist das A und O, dazu möglichst atmungsaktiv und da hat die Windjacke gegenüber der Membran klar die Nase vorn. Natürlich alles nur, so lange es nicht regnet!

Trau Dich mal - kannst ja mal einfach einen Test machen und 15/30 Minuten so um den Block fahren. Ich hätte es auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Dezember 2014)

reffi schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfarhrung gemacht "Hauptsache Winddicht", das ist das A und O, dazu möglichst atmungsaktiv und da hat die Windjacke gegenüber der Membran klar die Nase vorn. Natürlich alles nur, so lange es nicht regnet!


Wobei man beachten muss, dass du hierbei eine Windjacke ohne Membran meinst. Eine Windjacke also, die nur wegen der engen Webart winddicht ist. 
Beispiel: http://www.vaude.com/de-AT/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Dyce-Jacket-trefoil-green.html

"Windproof 80 
80% Winddichtigkeit durch eine extra dichte Konstruktion des Materials (Webarten, Ausrüstungen). Was vom Wind bleibt, ist ein angenehm kühlender Hauch im Mikroklima, wodurch eine unschlagbare Atmungsaktivität erreicht wird. Diese Technologie eignet sich für den Einsatz bei windigen Wetterbedingungen im bewegungsintensiven Berg- und Bikesport."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CooperRS (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich kann die Aussage von dem reffi gut nachvollziehen. Habe auch all die schönen Sachen im Schrank. Schwitze dann beim Radfahren wie S... und kühle aus. Am Besten geht´s immer noch mit 2 dünnen enganliegenden Shirts übereinander und dann ein dünne Windjacke drauf. Man darf eben die Runden im Winter nicht mehr so groß drehen. Ist dann auch blöd, wenn mal mal halten muss, Platten oder so, weil man dann sofort auskühlt. Müßte man wieder einen Rucksack mit ein- zwei trockenen Sachen mitnehmen.


----------



## bonzoo (2. Dezember 2014)

Durch ein Netzhemd liegt der nasse Lumpen, den man drüber trägt, nicht direkt auf der Haut auf. Die Haut bleibt hierdurch weitestgehend trocken, zumindest deutlich trockner als bei anderer Funktionsunterwäsche...

Erstaunlich ist auch, wie gut das "Luftpolster" isoliert!

Probiert es mal aus, bis auf den etwas bizarren Look bin ich wirklich positiv überrascht...


----------



## honkori (2. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich war ich an "windigen Tagen" immer mit ihr zufrieden...
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00C0PBBUQ/...ve=22398&creativeASIN=B00C0PBBUQ&linkCode=df0
...und werde es vielleicht mal testen. Sieht bestimmt lustig aus -> Handschuhe wie bei 'ner Polar-Expedition und oben nur das "kleine Schwarze" übergeworfen.


----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Durch ein Netzhemd liegt der nasse Lumpen, den man drüber trägt, nicht direkt auf der Haut auf. Die Haut bleibt hierdurch weitestgehend trocken, zumindest deutlich trockner als bei anderer Funktionsunterwäsche...


so sehe ich das auch! der schweiß entsteht. funktionswäsche hin oder her. und er muss a) vom körper weg und, so gut es eben geht, b) aus der kleidung raus. bei a) sehe ich das geringere problem. bei b) ist man wieder beim thema membran oder normalem gewebe, das eine verdunstungsrate hat, die i.d.R. geringer ist als meine schwitzrate 

um den körper an sich halbwegs trocken zu halten, ziehe ich auch immer ein netzunterhemd an. seit jahren habe ich die dinger von brynje. nicht ganz billig, aber der schweiß wird perfekt vom körper weg in drüber liegende klamottenschichten transportiert:







gestern, bei ca. 1°c temperatur, hatte ich das unterhemd, ein langarmtrikot und eine windstopper jacke an. die jacke hat nur an der vorderseite windstopper. am rücken verdampfte die feuchtigkeit sehr effektiv.

am ende ist eben jede kleidungskombination, eine lage reicht nicht aus wenn´s was taugen soll, ein kompromiss aus benötigter wind- und regenbeständigkeit, temperaturisolation und schweißabtransport. betonung auf abtransport. denn wieso man mit 3 lagen klamotten nicht mehr schwitzen soll, wo man ohne diese schon schwitzen würde, erschließt sich mir nicht. da verstehen manche die funktion falsch


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Dezember 2014)

also eigentlich hilft nur eines zwischendurch das unterste Shirt zu wechseln egal aus was es ist ich habe immer ein 2 mit das ich vor der letzten abfahrt anziehe dann geht es trockener nachhause


----------



## honkori (5. Dezember 2014)

@sharky...wie viele Unterhemden braucht es da pro Saison, denn man leist ja einiges über die geringe "Halbwertzeit" ?


ciiaooo


----------



## bonzoo (5. Dezember 2014)

Wo hast du denn etwas über eine geringe Haltbarkeit gelesen? Mein Acclima Netzhemd hält sich super... Wurde nur leider beim Waschen aufgrund von zu hoher Temperatur etwas geschrumpft


----------



## dubbel (5. Dezember 2014)

würde mich auch mal interessieren:  wieso ist haltbarkeit ein problem? ist das überhaupt so gemeint?


----------



## dubbel (5. Dezember 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> betonung auf abtransport. denn wieso man mit 3 lagen klamotten nicht mehr schwitzen soll, wo man ohne diese schon schwitzen würde, erschließt sich mir nicht. da verstehen manche die funktion falsch


genau so ist es. und der grund sind imho begriffe wie "atmungsaktiv" o.ä.: 
da ist ja nichts "aktiv". 
funktionsbekleidung erlaubt ja nur einen passiven abtransport im gegensatz zu wasserdichtem pvc etc., wo die feuchtigkeit drinbleibt. 
aber es gibt tatsächlich beiker, die hoffen, dass sie mit teurem goretex trockengeföhnt werden. ich hab schon mehrfach erlebt, dass die leute darauf beharren, dass jedes h2o-molekül wie auch immer geschnappt und nach aussen befördert wird. 
wenn ich beim deutschen durchschnittswetter nur im trikot (d.h. ohne jacke) fahre, zieht der mitfahrer seine goretex- oder softshell-jacke drüber, weil er hofft, so weniger zu schwitzen.

der neue hype um merino-wolle geht inzwischen in ne ähnliche richtung


----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> @sharky...wie viele Unterhemden braucht es da pro Saison, denn man leist ja einiges über die geringe "Halbwertzeit" ?


pro fahrt eines - und dann wird es gewaschen 

ich hab meine seit jahren. die halten wunderbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (5. Dezember 2014)

Na ja...ich verfolge hier so einiges und suche immer gleich wie ein "Wilder" nach den entsprechenden Sachen und da finde ich, so es überhaupt "Rückmeldungen" gibt, öfter die "geringe" Haltbarkeit. Daher meine Nachfrage an einen "*real existierende User*", denn man weiß ja nie wer all die Bewertungen abgibt.


----------



## sharky (8. Dezember 2014)

auf was bezieht sich dein post? auf die brynje unterhemden? ich hab vier stück, seit vier jahren im einsatz, getragen bei jeder fahrt. im sommer fast täglich. im winter 2-3x die woche. bisher konnte ich noch keinerlei verschleiß dran erkennen. reicht?


----------



## honkori (8. Dezember 2014)

Reicht dicke, werde wohl im laufe der Woche mal zwei bestellen, Danke. 
http://www.asmc.de/de/Bekleidung/Herren/1-Bekleidungsschicht/Unterwaesche/Brynje-T-Shirt-oliv-p.html

ciiaooo


----------



## *TiKay* (10. Dezember 2014)

reffi schrieb:


> also, ich schwitze auch wie Schw..., schon beim Schuhe zumachen fängt es fast an
> 
> Ich habe die letzten Jahre viel ausprobiert (fahre ganzjährig fast jeden Tag mit dem Bike ins Büro uns abends immer ne längere Runde zurück)
> Im Schrank habe ich sie fast alle: Gore-Tex-Shell, Gore-Active-Shell, Gore-Windstopper, Vaude Softsell mit Membran, PI WxB, CMP, ... bei allen werde ich meist klitsch nass. Im Sommer kein Problem, aber bei diesen Temperaturen eher suboptimal, da ich dannn schon beim Biken auskühle.
> ...



Ich fahre aktuell auch viel bei tieferen Temperaturen im Allgäu und hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit den tchibo-Produkten gemacht.
Die bieten 3 verschiedene Funktionsunterwäschen an. Ich hab etwas experimentiert und folgendes heraus gefunden um Schweiß und Temperatur im Zaum zu halten. Die Merino-Wolle Kombi fühlt sich dabei noch etwas "trockener" an und liegt enger an. Über alle Kombis habe ich meine "GORE BIKE WEAR Fusion Tool" an.
Ab 8 Grad und drunter: 
zuerst 
https://www.tchibo.de/sportfunktion...yGUS2big6aCydEfpu_oYtrNNmLHOf_r0ZACiaO8FmAAAA
und dann
https://www.tchibo.de/thermo-funkti...zDCInbl81fdvClxsnfXD17vfsCXklx5oB-Q4dOmYAAAA=

ab 1 Grad und drunter (falls nötig auch mal ne dritte Schicht, aber dann muss es echt extrem-kalt sein):
zuerst
https://www.tchibo.de/funktionsshir...eg8gC-7QVT50mV4hdubrg-0-dlFsetjoAd-nPoGYAAAA=
und dann
https://www.tchibo.de/thermo-funkti...zDCInbl81fdvClxsnfXD17vfsCXklx5oB-Q4dOmYAAAA=


----------



## mawe (14. Dezember 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Durch ein Netzhemd liegt der nasse Lumpen, den man drüber trägt, nicht direkt auf der Haut auf. Die Haut bleibt hierdurch weitestgehend trocken, zumindest deutlich trockner als bei anderer Funktionsunterwäsche...



Super Tipp. Habe ich heute zum ersten Mal ausprobiert. In den Pausen fühlte sich mein Oberkörper nur leicht feucht-kühl statt nass-kalt an.

So ein Netz-Unterhemd als erste Schicht kann ich im Winter nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## Baitman (15. Dezember 2014)

Der vollständigkeit halber: Gibts noch andere Anbieter außer Brynje? Wenn ich "Netzshirt Männer" in den Suchmaschinen eingebe zeigts mir ganz gruselige Bilder...


----------



## bonzoo (15. Dezember 2014)

Steht doch in meinem Post auf der ersten Seite ... Acclima kenne ich noch. In der Schweiz vertreibt Veloplus noch Netzhemden von "Dry". 

Klättermusen hat auch noch eine Art Netzhemd im Angebot und Odlo bietet diese "Cube" Serie an, die ähnlich ist, aber bei mir furchtbar schnell stinkt


----------



## Baitman (15. Dezember 2014)

Also unter "Acclima" kann ich nichts finden... Dachte es gäb vielleicht noch ne günstigere Alternative zu Brynje...


----------



## bonzoo (15. Dezember 2014)

Sorry war ein "C" zu viel  http://www.aclima.no/products/woolnet

Günstiger als Brynje sind die Sachen leider nicht, aber ab und zu gibt's bei Bergfreunde oder Outnorth die Sachen im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (15. Dezember 2014)

Ah ok... Die Sachen von Aclima scheinen aber aus Wolle zu sein.  Odlo Cube ist aus Polyester... Polypropylen bei Brynje nimmt halt so gut wie keine Feuchtigkeit auf, halte ich für besser geeignet.


----------



## elster (15. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir die hier grad gekauft, sehr ordentliches Zeug:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/3er-Pack-Her...E_Herren_Unterwäsche&var=&hash=item1c40bf8dd3
Grösse beachten!


----------



## noocelo (15. Dezember 2014)

... hast du erfahrung damit? was gefällt? meinste baumwolle ist eine gute idee für das geschilderte einsatzszenario (schwitzend in der kälte)?


----------



## branderstier (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe 6 od. 7 Baselayer von Craft in allen möglichen Varianten und für fast jeden Einsatzbereich.
Die ältesten sind bestimmt fast 10 Jahre und wie ich schätze einige hundert male gewaschen.
Sie sind einfach von der Qualität und Funktion super.
Als Beispiel zur Funktion, habe ich ein Langarmunterhemd in dick und mit Windstopper. Das brauche ich nur sehr selten, da einfach überpowert und nur bei Temperaturen ab -10 Grad zu gebrauchen. Meine Netzunterhemden für sehr warmes Wetter sind degegen super und werden von mir bei Temperaturen über 25 Grad immer getragen und man spürt den Kühleffekt deutlich.
Grüße und tschüß


----------



## elster (15. Dezember 2014)

@noocelo: wie geschrieben, grad gekauft! War zu jenem Zeitpunkt die beste Idee, die ich hatte, alles weitere wird sich zeigen, wenn Sommer!schwitzen wieder ansteht. Der Preis lädt zum Ausprobieren ein!


----------



## Mountain77 (15. Dezember 2014)

Gestern bei ca. 4 Grad
Odlo Unterhemd 6-7 Jahre alt (wiederentdeckt)
Odlo Sport Pullover
Icepeak Soft Shell Jacke (Alternativ und besser verarbeitet Haglöfs Soft Shell Jacke)
Scott Winterhose
Bin ein starker Schwitzer, trotzdem war die Kombi sehr angenehm in Bewegung. Die Feuchtigkeit ist gut abgeleitet worden. Erst bei einer Pause über 10-15 Minuten bin ich etwas ausgekühlt. War insgesamt gut drei Stunden unterwegs, nur an meinem Waschbärbauch und an den Schenkeln hat sich die Kälte im Anschluss unangenehm bemerkbar gemacht. Wunderbare Kältespeicher. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (15. Dezember 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ah ok... Die Sachen von Aclima scheinen aber aus Wolle zu sein.  Odlo Cube ist aus Polyester... Polypropylen bei Brynje nimmt halt so gut wie keine Feuchtigkeit auf, halte ich für besser geeignet.



Aclima hat auch welche aus Meraklon Polypropylene im Angebot - Schau mal nach Coolnet. Ich habe eins aus Wolle und dachte zunächst auch, dass die Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme unangenehm sein könnte. In der Praxis ist das allerdings überhaupt kein Problem...


----------



## wildermarkus (15. Dezember 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/craft-cool-mesh-superlight-shirt-23681/wg_id-81


http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/craft-cool-mesh-superlight-unterhemd-aermellos-24281/wg_id-81


----------

